# Multico TM1 Tenoner Removing Heads



## pollys13 (25 Mar 2019)

The top and bottom heads which direction do I turn the head nuts to remove them?
Thanks.


----------



## Doug71 (25 Mar 2019)

Can't guarantee it's correct in your case but generally on machines to loosen things that hold blades or blocks on you turn them the same way as the blade or block spins. Theory is when machine runs it tightens nut, have seen nuts spin off when the electric brake kicks in!


----------



## Mike Jordan (25 Mar 2019)

The top head has a right hand thread and the bottom has a left hand.


----------



## pollys13 (25 Mar 2019)

OK thanks.


----------

